# Apple Media Event Sept. 1



## JustAMacUser (Oct 21, 2007)

Not that we didn't expect this, but Engadget says it's official:

Apple to hold 'special event' September 1st... we'll be there live! -- Engadget


----------



## daniels (Jul 27, 2009)

what im confused about now is wouldn't students go buy a mac and also the "new ipod" coming on sept 1st it will qualify for a rebate because the offer ends on the 7th. Unless he doesn't let them go on sale till the 7th.


----------



## JustAMacUser (Oct 21, 2007)

My money is that the new products won't be available for purchase until after the student promotion ends. That's typically how Apple does it. (Actually, they typically hold the event on the last day of or shortly after the promotion ends.)

Perhaps they'll use the extra week to try and build some hype around the rumoured new iTV and 99-cent TV show rentals.


----------



## Paul82 (Sep 19, 2007)

Back in 2007 the event was before the promotion ended but the terms of the promotion simply limited it to the last generation models.


----------



## Crystal009 (Aug 7, 2010)

This is another big reason I'm waiting to buy an iP4. I just want to see what Apple says about it since the July 16th press conference, and if they address the white iP4 as well.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

My wallet is ready for a $109CAD iTV.


----------



## Paul82 (Sep 19, 2007)

Personally I'd be surprised to hear too much about the iPhone 4 specifically other than a date for the white ones. I do think there will be plenty of ios news with respect to the 4.1 release...


----------



## Benito (Nov 17, 2007)

dona83 said:


> My wallet is ready for a $109CAD iTV.


I'd consider buying one too, but the TV I would want to use with it doesn't have an HDMI input.


----------



## Commodus (May 10, 2005)

If your TV doesn't have HDMI, you probably don't want to use an Apple Tv/iTV anyways. You can do HD with component, but odds are the TV without HDMI is borderline and won't do widescreen or won't look all that great. I had a 36-inch CRT TV that could do HD, but it was obsolete in any number of ways beyond just lacking the one port.


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

There are a number of HDMI to DVI connectors/cables. My older LCD only does DVI, not HDMI, so I'd use those.


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

dona83 said:


> my wallet is ready for a $109cad itv.


+1


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

I'm intrigued by this event and the news of a new appletv although a bit disheartened by the other news that apple still thinks of it as a 'hobby'. I think they are still getting negative feedback from the studios.

I think studios like HBO would benefit - I won't pay the extra satellite charges to get this channel, but I would be willing to stream x amount of shows I'm interested in.

For example, i'm looking at my Bell lineup and there are maybe, at the most, 6 shows I'll watch faithfully. When I think of how much I pay for TV, i'm not sure that really adds up to being even. I'd pay per episode to watch my shows, stream them to my computer or TV.


----------



## Benito (Nov 17, 2007)

Commodus said:


> If your TV doesn't have HDMI, you probably don't want to use an Apple Tv/iTV anyways. You can do HD with component, but odds are the TV without HDMI is borderline and won't do widescreen or won't look all that great. I had a 36-inch CRT TV that could do HD, but it was obsolete in any number of ways beyond just lacking the one port.


I have an HD LCD rear projection Sony TV. The picture is great, but the lack of variety of inputs suck.


----------



## emalen (Oct 10, 2004)

Do we think the new software for this rumoured AppleTV will be compatible with those of us who already own an Apple TV?


----------



## nick24 (Jul 11, 2006)

dona83 said:


> My wallet is ready for a $109CAD iTV.


OK, folks. Let's get one thing straight, it ain't gonna be called an iTV. 

Right from the start, it wasn't going to be called iTV - Apple may have wanted this name, but there's the little problem of this name already been taken. Sure, we had the same mess with iPhone, but iPhone wasn't an established brand. Independent Television - or iTV - has been broadcasting in the UK for the last 55 years.

Kevin Rose et al who talk of the renaming should realize that there are countries in this world beyond the United States. As a Brit, this p!sses me off, when a tiny amount of research could have suggested that this is a fight that Apple won't win.

End of rant. We now return to your scheduled broadcast.


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2010)

I thought the same thing about iOS (It's been a network switch OS for many years and is currently owned by Cisco) but iOS it is. Not sure what's going to happen with iTV though, hard to say ...

That said I'm not sure that we're going to see it announced at this event. Did anyone see the image for the event invite? It was a guitar with an Apple logo for the soundhole ... ya, that just screams TV .. NOT.


----------



## Deathlok2001 (Jul 30, 2010)

I want a 64G iPod touch so I can use it as my camera and load it with games.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

I have two TV's which I've been using quite extensively for the past two or three years. I just hope the new version doesn't cripple them, or that the OS will at least be compatible.


----------



## jayman (Jan 4, 2008)

mguertin said:


> That said I'm not sure that we're going to see it announced at this event. Did anyone see the image for the event invite? It was a guitar with an Apple logo for the soundhole ... ya, that just screams TV .. NOT.


Right, iLife '11 maybe?


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2010)

jayman said:


> Right, iLife '11 maybe?


Yep, that sounds likely given that image.


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

iWork 10?


----------



## Commodus (May 10, 2005)

What I'm expecting:

- New iPod nano: that tiny 1.7-inch square touchscreen device we've seen. Dock connector, probably even some basic apps. It may actually replace the shuffle, so it could dip as low as 4GB in space but would go to at least 16GB at the high end.

- New iPod touch. We already know much of what this will do: Retina Display, front VGA camera for FaceTime, rear 3.2-megapixel camera with mic, 802.11n Wi-Fi. It might go to 128GB of storage, but all the extra goodies may make that too expensive.

- Possible capacity bump on the iPod classic, but if so it'll be something modest like 200GB or 250GB.

- iTunes 10 is a very real possibility. If it happens, I think it'll add some form of wireless sync and provide integration with an actual, usable, web-based store.

- Availability of iOS 4.1 for iPhones and iPods, but maybe only a preview for the iPad.

- No Macs, no iLife or anything Mac-related other than iTunes. It never ceases to amaze me how many insist there will be Mac hardware at an event that has always been used for iPods and iTunes.


----------



## greydoggie (Apr 21, 2009)

I don't see the new ipod touch getting a front camera or being able to communicate with anyone. That makes it too much like an iphone. But who knows. Id see it being able to take videos tho. And it would be cool if it had the FM radio like the nano. Im more interested in seeing what it's going to look like.


----------



## emalen (Oct 10, 2004)

What I'm selfishly hoping for:

1) Some sort of apple TV device (with compatible software update for my current Apple TV)
2) iPad price drop in the $100 range.


----------



## Andrew Pratt (Feb 16, 2007)

I expect we will see the touch get the camera and FaceTime. I also expect we'll see the iTunes update to support the new AppleTV and likely iOS4.1 

As for the old AppleTV I'm not holding my breath that the old hardware will be fast enough to run all the functions of iTV but we'll have to wait and see just how that all works out...either way I'll likely upgrade to the new hardware.


----------



## DR Hannon (Jan 21, 2007)

If the iPod touch is a big enough upgrade, my son will find one under the Christmas tree. He has already mastered mine and his iPod nano. At least with the apps there is more options, but I would like to know mare about any parental controls for the internet.


----------



## titans88 (Oct 3, 2007)

I've been itching to purchase an Apple TV unit, but all these rumours of a product line change make me weary. I suppose i'll have to wait until the 1st....


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

deleted


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

For all those hoping for a substantively new ATV... I wouldn't hold your breath...

Steve Jobs on set top boxes from 9 to 5 Mac. A very telling video. Steve Jobs, "Apple TV is a hobby..."


----------



## phphreak (Jul 7, 2008)

emalen said:


> What I'm selfishly hoping for:
> 
> 1) Some sort of apple TV device (with compatible software update for my current Apple TV)
> 2) iPad price drop in the $100 range.


I don't think they'll drop the iPad price when they're selling like hotcakes.


----------



## phphreak (Jul 7, 2008)

It seems ridiculous to think that the iTV will be $99. That being said, I hope that I don't need to convert all video to h.264 format in order to use it with the iTV. My MacBook turns in to a fireball of heat when it's converting vids all day.


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

phphreak said:


> I don't think they'll drop the iPad price when they're selling like hotcakes.


+1 -- they *just* got demand to match supply (iPads now shipping in 24 hours when ordered online). No way iPad's are dropping in price till a new one comes out.



phphreak said:


> It seems ridiculous to think that the iTV will be $99. That being said, I hope that I don't need to convert all video to h.264 format in order to use it with the iTV. My MacBook turns in to a fireball of heat when it's converting vids all day.


I seriously doubt a $99 iTV/TV will be multi-video codec capable. If anything, Apple will try to recoup that $99 entry price though iTunes rentals/purchases that it won't cannibalize via letting you play downloaded mkv's and xVid's on.


----------



## ruffdeezy (Mar 17, 2008)

nick24 said:


> OK, folks. Let's get one thing straight, it ain't gonna be called an iTV.


iPhone was already taken in Canada and that seemed to get straightened out in time.

An enhanced Apple TV would be great. I would cancel my cable if I could rent shows, but also watch live sports. Since that is probably not going to happen, I'll stick with my current Apple TV.

I hope they give some news on the white iPhone 4, I just ordered a black one and might have to do an exchange if the white is coming sooner than later.

I don't think I'll be an iPad owner anytime soon, but I am really hoping that they have Macbook Air updates because that might convince me to upgrade.


----------



## andreww (Nov 20, 2002)

screature said:


> For all those hoping for a substantively new ATV... I wouldn't hold your breath...
> 
> Steve Jobs on set top boxes from 9 to 5 Mac. A very telling video. Steve Jobs, "Apple TV is a hobby..."


Yeah, but Steve said virtually the same thing about Apple getting in to the Phone business.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

andreww said:


> Yeah, but Steve said virtually the same thing about Apple getting in to the Phone business.


Quite a big difference there, sales went nuts with the iPhone and changed the situation.... it can't be said for the ATV. Did you actually watch the video to see what else he is saying? It is quite a compelling reason for why not to expect too much when it comes to the ATV.


----------



## nick24 (Jul 11, 2006)

ruffdeezy said:


> iPhone was already taken in Canada and that seemed to get straightened out in time.


That's because about 3 people in Canada knew about Comwave's iPhone before Apple's iPhone came along. Every single person (60 million plus) in the UK knows about ITV. If Apple TV changes its name to iTV, I'll eat my current Apple TV. Fact!


----------



## andreww (Nov 20, 2002)

screature said:


> Quite a big difference there, sales went nuts with the iPhone and changed the situation.... it can't be said for the ATV. Did you actually watch the video to see what else he is saying? It is quite a compelling reason for why not to expect too much when it comes to the ATV.


I watched the interview live when it happened. I think what he was saying was that Apple needs to create something that will make the switch to ATV a no brainer, that means both in cost and features. If what we are reading is true, Apple is likely just wanting to get the boxes out there, and at $100 why wouldn't you pick one up? Once the users are in place, ATV as an entity that could compete with the cable providers could start to be built. As of right now there is just no way that an ATV could even come close to replacing my Rogers box, but give it 5 years. If ATV is a hobby, I guarantee you its a hobby that Steve is taking very seriously.


----------



## Andrew Pratt (Feb 16, 2007)

If there's a solution for live TV (ie sports) I could see dropping our cable connection as it would be cheaper for us to rent the TV shows we want to view....but the issue would be sports.


----------



## cwk7912 (Aug 25, 2010)

thanks for the info!


----------



## nick24 (Jul 11, 2006)

nick24 said:


> If Apple TV changes its name to iTV, I'll eat my current Apple TV. Fact!


Phew - my Apple TV's safe...as are my molars...


----------

